# [Sammelthread] Wo lest Ihr eure PCGH am liebsten ?



## DjTomCat (14. Dezember 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

mich würde es einmal interessieren wo Ihr eure PCGH am liebsten liest!!!

Ich lese meine PCGH gerne in der Badewanne oder auf dem Sofa.

Ich bin auf eure Antworten gespannt. Mal sehen was dabei raus kommt 

Ich werde auch versuchen ein Ranking hier zu basteln.

Jeder neue Ort wird in die liste mit auf genommen.

Ort             |Anzahl

Badewanne  |  1
Sofa           | 7
Toilette       | 24
PC/Schreibtisch | 9
Bett | 11
Balkon/Terrasse| 2
überall | 2 
Arbeit | 3
Schule | 3
Im Imbiss | 1
Wartezimmer | 1
Öffentliche Verkehrsmittel | 3
Teppich | 1
Sessel | 1

Platz 1.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So wie es zurzeit aus wird die PCGH von vom Heiligtum der Männer dem Klo regiert 

Auf Platz 2. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auf Platz 3.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leandros (14. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Wo liest Ihr eure PCGH am liebsten ?*

Toilette.


----------



## Horilein (14. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Wo liest Ihr eure PCGH am liebsten ?*

Klo.Und nur da!


----------



## beren2707 (14. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Wo liest Ihr eure PCGH am liebsten ?*

Jop, bin auch ein Kloleser, da hat die PCGH exklusiv ihren Platz. Tageszeitungen und sonstige Journale haben dort nichts verloren, das ist allein ihr Heiligtum. Nur sie tritt vor den Altar des allmächtigen Keramikgottes.


----------



## -Chefkoch- (14. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Wo liest Ihr eure PCGH am liebsten ?*

Toilette und vor dem PC


----------



## Z3Rlot (14. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Wo liest Ihr eure PCGH am liebsten ?*

Bett nach dem tag zum entspannen


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (14. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Wo liest Ihr eure PCGH am liebsten ?*

Oft abends im Bett, - im Sommer häufig auf dem Balkon - um dem Sonnengott zu huldigen .


----------



## Ahab (14. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Wo liest Ihr eure PCGH am liebsten ?*

Ich bin zwar kein regelmäßiger Leser mehr, aber die letzte Ausgabe habe ich mir mal wieder gegönnt. Und wie in alten Zeiten hat auch sie ihren alten Platz eingenommen - auf dem Lokus, in das Jalousie-Band geklemmt.


----------



## Robonator (14. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Wo liest Ihr eure PCGH am liebsten ?*

Definitiv Klo.


----------



## TEAMKlLLER_TK (14. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Wo liest Ihr eure PCGH am liebsten ?*

Klo, wenn das Klopapier mal wieder verbraucht ist ..


----------



## derP4computer (14. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Wo liest Ihr eure PCGH am liebsten ?*

Im Bett.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Wo liest Ihr eure PCGH am liebsten ?*

Definitiv nicht im Bett , ansonsten überall wo es die Sicht und Lichtverhältnisse zulassen


----------



## Sebastian1980 (14. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Wo liest Ihr eure PCGH am liebsten ?*

ganz klar auf dem klo, immer. im sommer aber auch mal auf der terrasse. wobei die zeitschrift im anschluß wieder aufs örtchen gelegt wird.


----------



## LiKe-A-Ph03NiX (14. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Wo liest Ihr eure PCGH am liebsten ?*

Im Bett und aufm Klo, vereinzelt auch am Schreibtisch, während ich mir chillige Musik anhöre


----------



## Sixxer (15. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Wo liest Ihr eure PCGH am liebsten ?*

Grundsätzlich auf der Arbeit.


----------



## darote80 (15. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Wo liest Ihr eure PCGH am liebsten ?*

Na da wo der restliche Lesestoff auch ist.....aufm Klo...


----------



## Lotto (15. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Wo liest Ihr eure PCGH am liebsten ?*

Am Schreibtisch am PC.

Leute habt ihr alle Verstopfungen oder was macht ihr auf der Toilette so lange?


----------



## DjTomCat (15. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Wo liest Ihr eure PCGH am liebsten ?*

Ich denke mal, das dass Klo der Ort ist, wo die Männer mal ruhe haben vor ihren Frauen


----------



## DrWaikiki (15. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Wo liest Ihr eure PCGH am liebsten ?*

Definitiv auf dem Klo


----------



## Adi1 (15. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Wo liest Ihr eure PCGH am liebsten ?*

Im Wohnzimmer auf dem Sofa, die Füße hochlegen und schmökern .


----------



## ronnykisser (15. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Wo liest Ihr eure PCGH am liebsten ?*



DjTomCat schrieb:


> Ich denke mal, das dass Klo der Ort ist, wo die Männer mal ruhe haben vor ihren Frauen


 
Joda - haste recht!


----------



## Painkiller (15. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Wo liest Ihr eure PCGH am liebsten ?*

Puh, an vielen Orten.... 

Klo, Bett, Arbeit, vor dem PC, während der Autofahrt, S-Bahn, Bus, Tram, U-Bahn, wenn ich alleine esse.

Irgendwas von PCGH ist jeden Tag dabei. Sei es die Zeitschrift, Forum oder die PCGHX-App. Oder alle drei Dinge!


----------



## DjTomCat (15. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Wo liest Ihr eure PCGH am liebsten ?*



<> schrieb:


> Puh, an vielen Orten....
> 
> Klo, Bett, Arbeit, vor dem PC, während der Autofahrt, S-Bahn, Bus, Tram, U-Bahn, wenn ich alleine esse.
> 
> Irgendwas von PCGH ist jeden Tag dabei. Sei es die Zeitschrift, Forum oder die PCGHX-App. Oder alle drei Dinge!


 

Ich werde bei dir einen Punkt bei Überall mit auf nehmen.


----------



## GoldenMic (15. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Wo liest Ihr eure PCGH am liebsten ?*

Toilette.


----------



## jumpel (15. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Wo liest Ihr eure PCGH am liebsten ?*

Hauptsächlich Couch und ein wenig direkt vorm PC wenn ich was ausprobieren will, was im Heft beschrieben wird.


----------



## derBoo (15. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Wo liest Ihr eure PCGH am liebsten ?*

Auf´m Pott... wie scheinbar sehr viele... hat dort ihren festen Platz und es sammelt sich durchaus n kleiner Stapel an... bis die Regierung Theater macht... und nur die neuste Ausgabe "überlebt"


----------



## Elthy (15. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Wo liest Ihr eure PCGH am liebsten ?*

In der Schule, am liebsten im Deutschunterricht...


----------



## SXFreak (15. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Wo liest Ihr eure PCGH am liebsten ?*

Bei der Arbeit, während der Pause natürlich. 
Und beim Warten aufs Essen im Stamm-Imbiß.


----------



## Niza (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Wo liest Ihr eure PCGH am liebsten ?*

Im Wartezimmer und Am PC und abends im bett

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## Sixxer (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Wo liest Ihr eure PCGH am liebsten ?*



DjTomCat schrieb:


> Ich denke mal, das dass Klo der Ort ist, wo die Männer mal ruhe haben vor ihren Frauen


Ich leider nicht. Deswegen auf Arbeit.


----------



## Coldhardt (16. Dezember 2012)

Meistens abends im Bett oder während ich Musik höre.


----------



## butzler (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Wo liest Ihr eure PCGH am liebsten ?*

Auf dem Klo - und deshalb dauert das bei mir auch immer so lange .


----------



## Aer0 (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Wo liest Ihr eure PCGH am liebsten ?*

vor dem pc


----------



## Sraw (16. Dezember 2012)

Auf dem Sofa.


----------



## iNsTaBiL (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Wo liest Ihr eure PCGH am liebsten ?*

ganz klar...auf dem klo


----------



## Eftilon (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Wo liest Ihr eure PCGH am liebsten ?*

In der S-Bahn


----------



## _VFB_ (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Wo liest Ihr eure PCGH am liebsten ?*

Ich lese sie meistens auf dem Sofa


----------



## Koyote (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Wo liest Ihr eure PCGH am liebsten ?*



butzler schrieb:


> Auf dem Klo - und deshalb dauert das bei mir auch immer so lange .


 So isses bei mir auch


----------



## Sickpuppy (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Wo liest Ihr eure PCGH am liebsten ?*

Aufm Pott...wo sonst...?


----------



## TheOnlyDocc (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Wo liest Ihr eure PCGH am liebsten ?*

Ganz klar auf dem WC!!!


----------



## Gurkensalat (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Wo liest Ihr eure PCGH am liebsten ?*

Bett und PC


----------



## Placebo (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Wo liest Ihr eure PCGH am liebsten ?*

Zug, Schreibtisch und ganz wichtig: wenn sich jemand im Forum beschwert, dass es dazu noch keinen Heft-Artikel gibt (was meistens nicht stimmt) - dann wird vor dem Bücherregal gelesen und zwar so lange, bis der Artikel gefunden wurde


----------



## Jackjan (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Wo liest Ihr eure PCGH am liebsten ?*

Bett oder Schreibtisch.


----------



## Ratracer008 (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Wo liest Ihr eure PCGH am liebsten ?*

Ich lese sie immer in mehreren Abschnitten...
...dieses Mal Sofa, Schreibtisch, Bett, Schule und Teppich.


----------



## Klarostorix (17. Dezember 2012)

Klo, Bett, Sessel und Sofa sind meine regelmäßigen "Tatorte".


----------



## ferdi1982 (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Wo liest Ihr eure PCGH am liebsten ?*

Natuerlich auf'm Klo und das beste daran ist wen einem ein Artikel nicht gefaellt und das Toilettenpapier mal wieder alle ist, die Seite einfach rausreissen kann und.....(denn Rest kennt Ihr ja 

PS: Die Situation ist mir bisher noch nicht passiert, bisher macht das PCGH Team eine gute Arbeit


----------



## Sebastian1980 (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Wo liest Ihr eure PCGH am liebsten ?*

@ferdi1982

Das Papier ist nur bedingt dazu geeignet, diese Situation durfte ich bereits durchleben.


----------



## KastenBier (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Wo liest Ihr eure PCGH am liebsten ?*

Wenn am Januar meine erste Ausgabe kommt, wahrscheinlich auf dem lokalen Scheißhaus


----------



## alexq (17. Dezember 2012)

Ich lese die PCGH immer abends im Bett.


----------



## Seabound (17. Dezember 2012)

Wenn ich sie mal kaufe, dann meistens um Sie auf der Arbeit zu lesen.


----------



## drebbin (17. Dezember 2012)

Beim kacken


----------



## -DarkY- (17. Dezember 2012)

Klo,wärend irgendwelcher fahrten mit Bus oder Bahn und manchmal in der Schule


----------



## Deimos (17. Dezember 2012)

Aufm Scheisshaus oder Bahn .


----------



## pringles (17. Dezember 2012)

meistens im bett, seltener mal im sessel


----------



## ferdi1982 (18. Dezember 2012)

Damit steht fest das der Grossteil der Nation PCGH in der Toilette bevorzugt......interessant


----------



## Otep (18. Dezember 2012)

Auf dem Klo geht ja gar nicht  !!!

In der Arbeit


----------



## PhilSe (18. Dezember 2012)

Wenn ich den Obama ins Weisse Haus bring.

Nein ich bin nicht rassistisch, nur gegen die überm Teich...


----------

